# Suppongo che/di



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!

ho appena fatto un esame di italiano e non sono sicura di una cosa... 
Se sono io chi preferisce una cosa, cosa devo dire?:

- suppongo che preferisca il mio lavoro 
- suppongo di preferire il mio lavoro

ho scritto la prima, ma credo di avere torto...  Grazie mille.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Scorpio 

*Io *suppongo *che* *preferisca ...* 
[ti riferisci alla preferenza di un'altra persona: egli, ella, lui, lei]

*Io* suppongo *di preferire  ...* 
[ti riferisci alla tua preferenza]

Ciao


----------



## scorpio1984

Yulan said:


> Ciao Scorpio
> 
> *Io *suppongo *che* *preferisca ...*
> [ti riferisci alla preferenza di un'altra persona: egli, ella, lui, lei]
> 
> *Io* suppongo *di preferire  ...*
> [ti riferisci alla tua preferenza]
> 
> Ciao



ok, allora mi sono sbagliata... vabbè, grazie comunque


----------



## Yulan

... andrà meglio la prossima volta !


----------



## normasan93

Secondo la regola nel mio libro di grammatica, le frasi che iniziano con "suppongo che" vanno con congiuntivo. Tuttavia, mi sono imbattuta su questa frase: "*Suppongo che *ogni giorno aumenteranno sempre più specializzazioni giuridiche, perché il mondo e i rapporti umani dovranno sempre essere regolati". È corretto in questo caso utilizzare l'indicativo futuro? Perché? Grazie mille del vostro aiuto


----------



## ohbice

Il congiuntivo futuro non esiste... Al suo posto si usa l'indicativo futuro. 

Per quanto riguarda invece il vecchio quesito di scorpio, avrei detto che tutte e due le risposte fossero ugualmente valide.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Per quanto riguarda invece il vecchio quesito di scorpio, avrei detto che tutte e due le risposte fossero ugualmente valide.


In effetti lo sono, ma col congiuntivo aggiungerei "io"
altrimenti in teoria non è chiara la persona di chi preferisce (1a / 3a) :

- Suppongo che io preferisca il mio lavoro.

In ogni caso l'altra forma (_di _+ infinito) suona molto meglio, personalmente non avrei dubbi su quale usare.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Il congiuntivo futuro non esiste... Al suo posto si usa l'indicativo futuro.




 In pratica la regola del congiuntivo si applica solo nei casi in cui la 'supposizione' riguardi il presente o il passato:
_suppongo che sia tutto vero
suppongo che tuo padre sia arrivato_
( suppongo che ogni giorno aumenteranno le specializzazioni... ) <--- qui si usa il futuro indicativo


----------



## ohbice

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> ho appena fatto un esame di italiano e non sono sicura di una cosa...
> Se sono io chi preferisce una cosa, cosa devo dire?:
> 
> - suppongo che preferisca il mio lavoro
> - suppongo di preferire il mio lavoro
> 
> ho scritto la prima, ma credo di avere torto...  Grazie mille.


Invece è corretta pure la prima. Al mio orecchio sono perfettamente equivalenti.
Se il contesto lo richiede, andrebbe messo il soggetto, come suggerisce Starless al n. 7.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> ...sono perfettamente equivalenti. Se il contesto lo richiede...


Anche se non è una regola tassativa, normalmente si usa la subordinata implicita/''completiva oggettiva implicita'' (di+infinito) dopo i verbi di opinione quando il soggetto della principale e quello della secondaria coincidono - proprio per evitare equivoci o la necessità di aggiungere il pronome-soggetto dei congiuntivi..
''Suppongo che preferisca il mio lavoro'': se il soggetto non è precisato, io intenderei ''che lui/lei preferisca''. Penso che l'aggiunta del pronome (se chi preferisce sono io) sia necessaria praticamente in tutti i contesti - ma se ne conosci qualcuno in cui non lo sia, smentiscimi pure e lo accetterò.
''Suppongo di preferire il mio lavoro'': qui non c'è ambiguità circa chi preferisce.
( Solo un'osservazione sul significato: per me uno preferisce o non preferisce - e lo sa. Quel ''suppongo'' mi suona strano in questi esempi ).



> La proposizione *completiva* *oggettiva* *implicita* fa da oggetto a una proposizione principale contenente: - i verbi transitivi che esprimono un’enunciazione, un’opinione, un ricordo o un comando (di + infinito), un desiderio, uno stato d’animo, una percezione....
> completiva oggettiva implicita





> *La forma implicita si usa quando il soggetto dell’oggettiva è lo stesso della proposizione reggente*


(Treccani)


----------



## ohbice

Credi di preferire il tuo lavoro o quello di Andy Wharol? Suppongo che preferisca il mio lavoro.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Suppongo che preferisca il mio lavoro.


Non mi esprimerei mai così.   Per me non è buon italiano.
- Vai al mare o in montagna? -penso che vada in montagna


----------



## ohbice

Penso che andrò in montagna


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Penso che andrò in montagna


Ah, adottando questa scappatoia dimostri che quel 'vada' suona male anche a te...


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


bearded said:


> Solo un'osservazione sul significato: per me uno preferisce o non preferisce - e lo sa. Quel ''suppongo'' mi suona strano in questi esempi


quasi illogico, direi.


----------



## Armodio

Normasan, vada senza téma d'errare selezionando l'indicativo futuro, tenace alternativa al congiuntivo; ovviamente in ottica di posteriorità, come detto da Bearded.

Corretta pure la precisazione sull'espressione della persona per evitare ambiguità e sulla preferenza della subordinazione implicita.

Anche a me quel _suppongo _seguito dal _preferire _stona non poco. La supposizione è una deduzione logica, una congettura, un'inferenza più o meno evidenziale (direbbero alcuni), che, riverberata, con identità di soggetto, su verbi endocentrici (ossia a dinamica e prospettiva tutte interne al soggetto) non modalizzati, non calza.
_Suppongo di preferire/partire/mangiare/correre..._

Mentre possono essere accettabili:
_suppongo di esserti di peso/non essere il benvenuto... _
O, al limite, modalizzando:
_suppongo di dover partire/di poter uscire= in base a certi elementi esterni che ho valutato deduco che io debba/possa..._


----------



## lorenzos

normasan93 said:


> Secondo la regola nel mio libro di grammatica, le frasi che iniziano con "suppongo che" vanno con congiuntivo.


Anche il condizionale: _Suppongo che *preferirei*... (continuare) il mio lavoro / il mio attuale lavoro / il lavoro che sto facendo._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Anche il condizionale


In questa frase, e con lo stesso soggetto, ci può stare. Ma in altri casi secondo me il condizionale non sarebbe corretto, e non mi sembra che se ne possa fare una regola generale.
Suppongo che lui stia studiando  Suppongo che lui starebbe studiando  
Credo che lui abbia studiato  Credo che lui avrebbe studiato


----------



## Haltona

bearded said:


> In questa frase, e con lo stesso soggetto, ci può stare. Ma in altri casi secondo me il condizionale non sarebbe corretto, e non mi sembra che se ne possa fare una regola generale.
> Suppongo che lui stia studiando  Suppongo che lui starebbe studiando
> Credo che lui abbia studiato  Credo che lui avrebbe studiato


E quando il condizionale introduce una frase ipotetica?
Credo che lui avrebbe studiato di più se ne avesse avuto il tempo.


----------



## bearded

Haltona said:


> E quando il condizionale introduce una frase ipotetica?
> Credo che lui avrebbe studiato di più se ne avesse avuto il tempo.


Sì, in una frase secondaria ipotetica naturalmente funziona  (però è un caso diverso da quello richiesto inizialmente).


----------



## Haltona

bearded said:


> Sì, in una frase secondaria ipotetica naturalmente funziona  (però è un caso diverso da quello richiesto inizialmente).


Certamente, ma magari il sottolinearlo può aiutare i non-madrelingua (vedi #5 di normasan _Secondo la regola nel mio libro di grammatica, le frasi che iniziano con "suppongo che" vanno con congiuntivo.)_


----------

